# Jeet Kune Do "teachings of the Oakland Yrs"



## monkey (Jun 13, 2006)

We had the Man fat Jong--"1001 way interchangable dummy!
We had the Tiet Kune Bau--Iron palm bag  at Head Height & 1 arm from Wood dummy!
We used  alot of home made devices as you will.James was a weilder by trade.So to practice Tan Sau or Bong Sau we had a welded of hammer head & the remining handle -"was welded to the pipe in the wall  at a 45 degree angle.1 of the attachments that were interchangeable  was a pole type.
Bent to form a   "Z" or close too it.This helped for training sweeps-& building the forarm on the sweep motion of the unit.
Many of the training aids were spring loaded.
There were 6 types of weight type to train for gripps-fingers ect.
All this was done at 3039 Monticello Ave  in James Lees Garage.
The tiet kune Bau  also had a board to simulate the chest--this had a tention spring as well as other units.
We worked on the heavy bag & foot work alot.
James was a Master in Sil Lum  befor Bruce considerd the arts!
James showed Bruce the Iron Palm & Lots more.The art was born in Oakland.James held  a 3rd in Junfan & Jeet Kune Do.He didnt want any pholosophy.He love combat--hence James didnt want to work on the Tao.
James passed away  from losing the painfull battle with cancer.

Bruce had many hours back & forth to Oakalnd & from 64-6 he live d with James.The footage people see of Bruce doing the Junfan with Takii & James is outside & Brandon & Linda Lee & Dan Inosanto.This 8mill color was filmed 1967 at Bel Air the home of Bruce Lee.Bruce dose the Sil lum tao form twice & a short tai chi set.          The Back yard b/w was filmed in 68  at Bruces Home in Bel Air.
It had Jabar-Wong-Inosanto-Dan Lee-Mike Stone-Herb Jacson-James Cobuhn  & a few others not shown on tape.
It was filmed with Bruce own Home camera he bought.While training with Bruce !
Bruce showed us the Burst- Water in the Hose- Sudden Step- Step & Slide- 4 coner kicking drill - advanced 12 corner kicking drill & more.This art showed us how to use our Bodies to the maximum.Little effort on our part, & yet deliver fast non telegraphic hard hit & kicks.
I hope you enjoyed this little memory.As Bruce would say


                           DoJoSai!!!!!
Slide & Step-


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 19, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> We had the Man fat Jong--"1001 way interchangable dummy!
> We had the Tiet Kune Bau--Iron palm bag at Head Height & 1 arm from Wood dummy!
> We used alot of home made devices as you will.
> We worked on the heavy bag & foot work alot.
> ...


 
It sounds like you were saying that you were there? Heres a list of Original Oakland JKD students put together by Greg Lee but I didn't see your name.
http://oakland.jkd.com.hk/

Your name isn't on my Sigungs list either as he was there. You can view his list on the MaciasGungFu.pdf file next to Felix Jrs. name. http://www.scientific-streetfighting.com/kempolineage.html


----------



## monkey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi;
    If you read the student list it said at the bottom they forgot or didnt have it all.
    Ed Carney who was the Uncle to Howard Willams was not listed yet Howard a studentd under Gogan is.Odd.There were many who showed up there Joe Lewis--Sharon Tate & Bruce worked out a bunch.
   As for your sigong,I didn check who is He.
I have level 3 in JKD & Jun fan & both Inosanto & Dan Lee see them as Authentic.
   Most of the Oakland say that 1-1 was not suficant for stundent as class members never saw them.This dose not make them less a student.I do seminars at the Whitter School in Calif.
This is were Inosanto-Ted Lucay Lucay-& others go,I have not seen your sigon there yet.I dont know of him.
    The Oakland people know of me--they know my letters from James are authentic--my photo with James is authentic as well my charts & over 50 hand written pages from Bruce. 
     Who is your sigon of sifu?


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 19, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Hi;
> If you read the student list it said at the bottom they forgot or didnt have it all.
> Ed Carney who was the Uncle to Howard Willams was not listed yet Howard a studentd under Gogan is.Odd.There were many who showed up there Joe Lewis--Sharon Tate & Bruce worked out a bunch.
> As for your sigong,I didn check who is He.
> ...


Well, I can tell you my Sifu was there as a kid, James Lee gave him his 1st lesson and told his father to begin teaching him. Sigung macias trained under Jimmy and Al Novak in Hayward before Bruce came to Oakland and remained loyal to Jimmy till the end.

If you read the .pdf file I linked you to you could of seen who they were and that you should know them considering Sigung is one of the most seniors of the Oakland school. Their website link was to the left of the .pdf file. here it is.
http://www.taoofgungfu.com/

There are several threads about you and many interesting comments from some aquantinances of mine, Paul Bax, Lamar Davis, Big Sean Madigan, Jeery Beasley and Johnny Williams.

Heres what Johnny said, "Tom was NOT an original student at any of Bruces schools. He was a drunken Monkey boxer who adapted some JKD to his art, as far as I understood it." 

Some said you were not old enough to train with them back then. Is that true?


----------



## monkey (Jun 20, 2006)

Sir;
I am 55 yrs old  9-26-1950
I am 5'4" & 110lbs
I   was private lessons with James 68-70 as it says 
on his card I have  privates for men women & children 
I was indeed there thats how I know the forsaid Items.
Any questions heres my e-   sifumastermonkey@yahoo.com
                             or        myspace.commonkeykuntao

Some times its not easy to get on to the web site.Dial up is slow.
My e-mail ect are on other.
I love the fact that Martialtalk one can tell opinons--so heres some-
Lamar Davis-ect   never met me--all here say --National enqurie gosip.
You want to know me --ask me & Ill be happy to tell you.
James had a little red/white arch lincon welder he also showed me how to spot weld on.I still have my rank card & hand written items from Bruce.
All others say things as they did not get to train with Bruce or James.James was very stoot & passionate about the art.I sent you an e-mail & your sifu.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 1, 2006)

MT JKDER'S,
FOR THE TRUTH!! YOU DECIDE!!
http://pauljbax.forumco.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=6306
http://pauljbax.forumco.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9126
http://pauljbax.forumco.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9143

On that second link he (Monkey) actually took info from my Sifu's site which I provided to him a link to on this thread, and tried to use it as proof that he was truely an Oakland student.

You may need to register at that other site but if you want the truth, it is free. You be the judge.

Everyone knows there were only 3 people originally certified to teach by Bruce. Then we found that Ted Wong actually has a 2nd rank in JKD from Bruce. Monkey claims that he is another that was certified by Bruce to 3rd rank. But no one from Oakland can verify this. 

I have no problem whatsoever, IF IT WERE TRUE.


----------



## BAXtard (Jul 6, 2006)

Tom Carnes is as delusional as they come.  He was never a student of either James nor Bruce and this experience has only happened in his mind.

He has even admitted in emails that his pics are fake but holds on to the fact that people of substance have written him which is true but I am sure all of us have a hand written letter from a Bruce Lee student and if you don't to get one is as easy as writing them a letter.  Most of them are nice guys who are happy to answer questions.


----------



## akjunkie (Sep 27, 2006)

here's the Latest info 9/27/06........

TOM CARNES has been exposed as a FRAUD!!

he is NO longer welcomed at Bud Thompson's Kali Academy in Whittier.


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 27, 2006)

akja said:


> If you read the .pdf file I linked you to you could of seen who they were and that you should know them considering Sigung is one of the most seniors of the Oakland school. Their website link was to the left of the .pdf file. here it is.
> http://www.taoofgungfu.com/


 
FYI: That's a dead link.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 2, 2006)

JBrainard said:


> FYI: That's a dead link.


Yes, their site is down but the same article is on my site. Click the .pdf file next to Felix Macias's name.
http://www.scientificstreetfighting.com/BFSlineage.html


----------



## Thunder Foot (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, did that guy REALLY give seminar's at Bud Thompson's? I'm in no way affiliated... but this is somewhat close to my home.


----------

